# Visa Type D Italy



## jbryant (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

I've been researching a national (type D) visa for months now. I'm from the USA
My Boyfriend/Fiancee lives in Italy, and I'm trying to find a way to get this visa so I can stay with him. 

I'm not a student-however, if there was a school that was cheap and I could get a visa through I would do it. I wouldn't be really attending because I'm past school yrs. 

Marriage is in the cards but not for at least a year. 

The elective residency visa is normally for retired people who have significant funds from my understanding. 

When I called Immigration about a immigration work visa they said all were closed for this year. Not too sure if this means I can't get a work visa or what... 

I'm willing to seek any option, just wanna be able to stay with him. 
Any suggestions or simular situations with info I really appreciate it!


----------



## jbryant (Feb 19, 2013)

Im in San Vito. A small town near pordenone & Portogruaro...

Any suggestions on a school? Or online course through a school that isn't expensive?
I have a job via Internet in the states this is why I'm not really interested in going to school. But if it means a visa to stay with my fiancé then ill do it...


----------



## jbryant (Feb 19, 2013)

If I am an athlete what should I write for the "occupation" section of a tourist visa? 

I don't get paid as an athlete in the US. I compete for sports in the US and we don't get paid.So I don't have pay stubs even though my real occupation is an athlete. 
So for money I work in the summer.
I have pay stubs from my bartending job, but that was this summer. It's seasonal work. I have plenty of cash in my bank account to support me while in Italy.


----------

